# new site--wedding photog



## mishahonu (Oct 17, 2005)

So I just launched my new site, wedding photography. It still needs a bit more work but have a look...
http://www.idobelieve.biz

--Miche


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2005)

Thought I'd put this thread where it would get more views. You had it in the critique forum.


----------

